
Show HN: SwifterSwift, Swift3 Extensions for iOS/macOS devs - pvtmert
https://github.com/omaralbeik/swifterswift
======
omaralbeik
I started this as a way to make my own life easy, but as it grew I realized I
can help everyone developing on swift, I really hope it will be of some use to
you

